

Pandas Pivot Table Explained - diegolo
http://pbpython.com/pandas-pivot-table-explained.html

======
hopsoft
Here's a very similar tool in Ruby.
[https://github.com/hopsoft/goldmine](https://github.com/hopsoft/goldmine)

~~~
diegolo
... and let me guess: you wrote it! :)

------
stared
This guys has a lot of nice material, presented in a clear and approachable
way (this week I was teaching Python and I was linking him a lot).

For example:

[http://pbpython.com/visualization-
tools-1.html](http://pbpython.com/visualization-tools-1.html)

[http://pbpython.com/web-scraping-mn-budget.html](http://pbpython.com/web-
scraping-mn-budget.html)

------
harryf
Nice blog too - lots of useful articles - makes we want to spend the rest of a
beautiful Sunday indoors hacking

~~~
diegolo
same here ;)

------
rrggrr
Unreal, I have been wrestling with this for weeks. Manna from heaven!

------
ced
Can anyone explain the different between pivot() and pivot_tables()?

------
kayaker382
Anyone hitting an error for:

table.query('Status == ["pending","won"]')

AttributeError: 'Categorical' object has no attribute 'flags'

------
tantalor
_Most people likely have experience with pivot tables in Excel._

Uhh, really?

~~~
aflag
Maybe that's true for their target audience. I suppose broadly speaking most
people never used Excel. Also, most people never -- or very seldomly -- use
computers.

~~~
Jimmy
If you're talking globally that's true, but do you think that's still true for
modern industrialized nations? (USA/Canada/Western Europe/Japan/etc.)

